# Which FreeBSD version are you using?



## FBSD (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm currently running a poll to find out which versions of FreeBSD are being used.

So far 481 votes have been cast and it would be great to see as many people vote as possible.

http://www.freebsdnews.net/2011/01/24/version-freebsd-poll/

You may ask, why not run the vote on the forums here; the reason for this, is that I'd like to capture all feedback in one place.

When the poll closes, I'll report back.

Please cast your vote, and many thanks for everybody who's done so already.

Cheers

Gerard


----------



## francis (Feb 11, 2011)

I voted a couple days ago, and I am waiting impatiently for version 8.2.


----------



## ckester (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, 19 votes (so far) for unsupported versions.  It would be interesting to know why those systems haven't been upgraded.


----------



## nakal (Feb 11, 2011)

Why don't you take a look at sysutils/bsdstats? The results are hosted here.


----------



## FBSD (Feb 11, 2011)

bsdstats only works when it's installed. PC-BSD comes with it pre-installed, but FreeBSD users have to install the port themselves. So if it's not installed, you're not contributing to the bsdstats project.

We have to remember, that neither this poll, nor bsdstats give scientifically reliable numbers!


----------



## eldersnake (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I voted 8.x, however I'm not using FreeBSD as a server; just as a dual booted (with Arch Linux) desktop.

Why not just use PC-BSD you ask? I dunno, just like customizing things my way I guess.


----------



## ckester (Feb 11, 2011)

... and now the number of votes for version 6.x or earlier is up to 60.

My curiosity is definitely piqued.

(I'm on 8-STABLE myself.)


----------



## nakal (Feb 12, 2011)

FBSD said:
			
		

> bsdstats only works when it's installed.



Exactly. And when I don't click on your poll, it won't work either. Or do you want to tell me that your numbers will be more exact?

I have sysutils/bsdstats installed on every system. And there are thousands of people who care about it, too. It is good to make advertisement for our favorite OS.


----------



## tingo (Feb 12, 2011)

FBSD said:
			
		

> I'm currently running a poll to find out which versions of FreeBSD are being used.



Why do you assume that only one version of FreeBSD is in use by a person?
I use versions 6.x, 7.x and 8.x, with the occasional 9-current in there too.
Your poll currently can't handle that.


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 12, 2011)

francis said:
			
		

> I voted a couple days ago, and I am waiting impatiently for version 8.2.



I upgraded a 7.1 system to 8.2-PRE about a week ago, and it's running strong.


----------



## francis (Feb 12, 2011)

It is good to know that even the _Pre_Release version works well and stable.
I had a similar plan - update from version 8.1 to 8.2 _Pre_RELEASE or RC1/2/3.
But I could not do that, because I had a lot work to be done with other system.


----------



## FBSD (May 3, 2011)

Just to say thank you to everybody who voted.

The results are as follows:
1.x - 2
4.x - 13
5.x - 11
6.x - 45
7.x - 130 
8.x - 538
9   - 65

To see the pie graph and the outcome of the BSD Installer poll, check out this blog post: http://www.freebsdnews.net/2011/05/03/freebsd-installer-freebsd-version-polls-results/


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2011)

[ poll done, topic closed ]


----------

